# What moss to use for a moss wall?



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

What type of moss does everyone think would be the best to use for a moss wall? Would you use only one type of moss or mix several different types for various textures?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

fissidens sp are the coolest looking imo. x-mas moss works well also.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Use one type. Most uniform effect. Avoid the longest, stringy ones (Java Moss). 
Go with the smaller, compact ones. Xmas is good.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd use any moss but erect and flame moss. Don't mix them though, it would probably look out of sync.


----------



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks like it will be Christmas or Peacock moss for the wall. Both somewhat compact or bushy and don't get to strung out.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

haha


----------



## gstatus (Apr 2, 2010)

i have tried flame moss on a mini wall about half of the moss is dead  but i do hear xmas moss works very well


----------

